# Brutal evaluation is welcome and wanted



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

As the title says I would like a brutal evaluation on this fellow. Be honest. You do not have to sugar coat but would really appreciate your thoughts. The good and the bad on this guy is welcome. Why? I would like to double check my thought process on him. Full boer buckling. Pictured at roughly 5 weeks old. I know any evaluation may very well change as he grows but I am looking at this moment in time.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Damn, that kid has some balls.

I don't know true meat breed assessment, but my inexperienced eye sees nothing obviously negative.
What a pretty little creature.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely stocky and cute. Boer breeders should be able to help on evaluation.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

HungryFox said:


> Damn, that kid has some balls.
> 
> I don't know true meat breed assessment, but my inexperienced eye sees nothing obviously negative.
> What a pretty little creature.


Lol ty. He is definitely a pretty boy. <Wink> got the equipment from dear old dad lol


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Definitely stocky and cute. Boer breeders should be able to help on evaluation.


Thanks. That's what I am hoping for. Helps keep me from getting barn blind


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cons: Stuck in fence, LOL. 
He needs more booty, looking at that picture.

Does he have a split scrotum?
Not sure what I am seeing?

Tailhead drop a little pronounced.

Pics are kinda hard to judge, some show he looks good in area's and others show he isn't as good in them.

He has good muscle. 
Good chest width
Nice color
Good head


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Cons: Stuck in fence, LOL.
> He needs more booty, looking at that picture.
> 
> Does he have a split scrotum?
> ...


Lol .. his head came right out on it's own


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Sorry hit post reply too soon. LOL A closer look in regards to his scrotum. He is standing at an angle ..otherwise it is even . It has a bit of a divet at the bottom but not a huge separation. I know angles can make a bad look good and vice versa. Just tried to get as many angles as possible.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Toth thank you for being frank. It really is appreciated


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What was his birth weight and what is his current weight?

What is his teat structure?

He looks promising for sure and has a great horn set and ears. Interested to see how his head/Roman nose will develop and if his rump will flatten. I do not like that testicle shape at all, the lack of "full/round" look as well as that split.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

He was 5 lbs when born. I need to get updated weights on everyone. Teat Structure is 2x2 clean not fish teated. I struggle to pick him up. He doesn't fight it just chunky. The black doe he is beside in the one pic is a kiko Boer cross 50/50. Yearling her last weight was right at 130.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If on creep feed, you'd want him to be hitting 30lbs at 5 weeks to consider him breeding quality (that's surpassing 0.7 lbs per day gain), sounds like he's probably done that


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Also ty Saltey! Much appreciated


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

He isn't on a true creep feed. I pan feed once a day. I put enough out so everyone gets a share but they aren't killing each other for it or leaving a bunch to waste


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome. 

I agree with his scrotum shape, needs to be more round and fuller and he does have a little split scrotum there. Not super bad split.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I only have Dairy-Goat eyes...so I could be totally wrong on this so any Boer Goat Breeders (or people with Meat-Goat eyes) can feel totally free to correct me on this :heehee:
He definitely looks steep on his back end near his tail. He may grow and gain length as he is older or he may not. His top line appears to be dipping and his back end seems raised. May just be the angle so correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> I only have Dairy-Goat eyes...so I could be totally wrong on this so any Boer Goat Breeders (or people with Meat-Goat eyes) can feel totally free to correct me on this :heehee:
> He definitely looks steep on his back end near his tail. He may grow and gain length as he is older or he may not. His top line appears to be dipping and his back end seems raised. May just be the angle so correct me if I'm wrong.


 His tail is actually pretty high set. Not sure if I can post a video on here or not but I think it would help clear some things up. His back end is higher than his front at the moment.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Cons: 
- High hipped / steep rump
- Scrotum is not round 
- Slight scrotal split
- Elbows twist out (front legs are outside of frame)
- Slightly loose shoulders
- Straight nose
- Leggy (have to watch him grow, as it can change)

Pros
- Good bone
- Wide-set horns
- Dark pigment 
- Straight front legs

He’s cute! I would re-evaluate in another few weeks. They change so quickly.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Cons:
> - High hipped / steep rump
> - Scrotum is not round
> - Slight scrotal split
> ...


They really do change a lot very quickly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they can.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Due to an accident I will not be able to see this fellow grow out. He passed away at the tail end of March.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear how disappointing. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

It was very upsetting. Showed no signs of illness etc. Because of that we checked inside. Turns out his liver was ruptured so we can only assume he was butted pretty hard. So now I am giving his brother a much closer look as to build etc. Losing Joker actually hit me a bit harder than usual. I am never happy if we lose one but this one had me in tears. I make a point not to get overly attached as they are not intended to stay usually.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you lost him.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Goats never tell us when they are sick or hurt, and we have no way of knowing. It is easy to tell he was loved and I'm sure anything you did for him was better than anything I could have done. I'm sure he appreciated every moment you stopped to feed him, pet him, or love him in any way at all. :hug::hug::hug:
He had a great life with you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So sorry you lost him. poor little dude. He was cute


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! He was a cute little fella!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, I am truly sorry.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How devastating, I am truly sorry.


It really was. I bawled like a baby. The good news is .. it has made me take a much closer look at his brother. I actually have him posted in another thread. His brother is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

